# can you change your user name?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

as above?

wanted to change my name, its obvious who i am, didnt think at the time of joining


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

pm katy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucs said:


> pm katy


this ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> this ^^^^^^^^^^^^


that ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

not the Jay Price?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

chilli said:


> not the Jay Price?


It couldn't be? Could it????


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> It couldn't be? Could it????


After a little researching i've found out it is, the one and only!

Wow of all the sites in the world jayprice is here on uk-muscle!

They'll be talking about this for years to come! HURRAH!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

If it really is him, he's 19...........


----------

